# Hoyt Carbon Matrix



## Starcher (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi All

I have a Hoyt Carbon Matrix (2012) - XTS Pro ARC - RKT Cam Black Out RH Cam 1 - 27in 60lbs. 
Have you come across bolt like this on Hoyt Bow






& can you find tools for this type of bolt. Please help me with this. Thanks


----------



## destroyer 350 (Nov 16, 2010)

It looks like a star Allen wrench head.


----------



## Starcher (Oct 19, 2012)

Do you think Hoyt would use bolt like this? If they do, they should have provide tools for it.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Starcher.





















You may need to contact Hoyt.


----------



## fingershooters (Feb 17, 2005)

You can buy a tamper proof torgue bit or key set that will tighten that bolt.
http://www.amazon.com/Titan-12710-Tamper-Proof-Star/dp/B000LQEUJ0/ref=pd_sxp_f_i
http://www.amazon.com/Torx-Driver-Security-T-10-T-40/dp/B0002SPLQ8/ref=pd_sxp_grid_pt_2_1/187-5922487-1959834


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

That's a torx screw no big deal.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk!


----------



## Big Rack Buck (Jan 15, 2011)

The reason they put that on there is they dont want you to over tighten it as this is a very suseptable area to damage the carbon if you over torque. I suspect they learned this from the first few years of carbon bows as my first Element didnt have the torx bit with the pin in the middle. I it loose?? If no i wouldnt mess with it.
Be careful...


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

HArbor freight sells the socket that fits. DO NOT OVER-TIGHTEN. maybe 13-14# max.


----------



## Juanmaria (Oct 28, 2010)

Try lowe's, I believe it comes in a Allen wrench style. Welcome abroad, there's a few Hoyt shooters on here.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Its a security bolt. Takes a special torx socket with a hole in the center. Again, be careful and just get it snug. Don't crank it!!


----------



## punk2002 (Mar 13, 2012)

It a security bolt orileys auto parts store sell a security kit for under 5 bucks


----------

